# Two TVs from 1 Hopper



## Oilspot

Hello, just upgraded from two VIP 722, to a Hopper and 2 joeys. One of my 722s had mirrored TV 1, using HDMI and then Component cables to TV in MBR. Worked well and resolution was fine for Bedroom.

The tech was puzzled by this, but it worked fine with the Hopper too. Until today. Spent hour on phone with advanced tech tonight and they were baffled. 

I checked a lot of things, but still no signal to the TV fed by component cables. 

Anyone successfully resolve something like this?


----------



## cclement

I did the exact same same thing with my 722 and now I feed 2 TVs with the Hopper. Works great! All the outputs are live, so it should work just fine.

Did you try the easy fix of resetting/rebooting the Hopper?


----------



## P Smith

Oilspot said:


> Hello, just upgraded from two VIP 722, to a Hopper and 2 joeys. One of my 722s had mirrored TV 1, using HDMI and then Component cables to TV in MBR. Worked well and resolution was fine for Bedroom.
> 
> The tech was puzzled by this, but it worked fine with the Hopper too. Until today. Spent hour on phone with advanced tech tonight and they were baffled.
> 
> I checked a lot of things, but still no signal to the TV fed by component cables.
> 
> Anyone successfully resolve something like this?


Sure. Cold reboot - remove power cord for a minute.


----------



## Oilspot

P Smith;3190476 said:


> Sure. Cold reboot - remove power cord for a minute.


Thanks for confirmation that the component output should be live in addition to the HDMI output. That helps a lot.

I tried cold reboot a few times. Maybe tonight, I'll try disconnecting power, Ethernet, and SAT connections.

I'll also double check the wiring again. Like I said before it worked during install. The other odd thing was the composite out (using only one component cable) didn't work either. So I think it is either a hopper malfunction or wiring; but wiring was working fine with 722 and after hopper install.


----------



## Oilspot

Okay, disconnected everything and rebooted. Component out worked. Woke up this morning and component out was dead again. Tech is coming tomorrow, but not sure how ,to confirm resolution if the system kills component out each night after I go to sleep.

Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith

switch to Hopper ?


----------



## scooper

Add another Joey for the bedroom ?


----------



## Oilspot

P Smith;3191388 said:


> switch to Hopper ?


I'm already using hopper, but it will not give me output on HDMI & component at the same time.


----------



## Oilspot

scooper;3191392 said:


> Add another Joey for the bedroom ?


If I can get the wiring to work AND the third Joey doesn't add anything to my bill. I don't need a third Joey if the hopper can provide output to both HDMI and component, since I am rarely in living room and bedroom at the same time.


----------



## John79605

See if turning on the HDMI tv restores the picture to the component tv. I have a 222 and a 211 and I've been having to turn on each HDMI tv every morning to get the component and composite outputs to work. It works until the daily reboot.


----------



## P Smith

Oilspot said:


> I'm already using hopper, but it will not give me output on HDMI & component at the same time.


are you kidding?
I'm just watching both outputs right now: HDMI to HDTV and Component from same H to a projector


----------



## koralis

Maybe it has something to do with the HDMI negotiating protocols? Make sure the TV is on before turning on the hopper, etc?


----------



## Michael P

scooper said:


> Add another Joey for the bedroom ?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Oilspot

Quick update. Tech and boss were stumped. They replaced hopper and everything is working again. However they said hopper is designed to drive a single TV and would not warrant the hopper if it stopped sending signal from composite, if HDMI still worked.

On off chance it is the cable, I'm going to order a new cable. I think I have a six and three foot cable connected. Since 12 ft is more popular ill try that first.

Thanks for all the feedback, I'll see what happens.


----------



## Oilspot

Michael P;3191871 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.


If only they didn't charge $7/month per Joey, I would find a way to make it work.


----------



## Oilspot

Oh we'll, woke up this morning and new hopper component out was not functioning. So I'll either buy a single component cable or maybe an HDMI splitter.

Anyone have experience with an HDMI splitter? It looks like a would need a powered one (yea another ghost power drain for my house), since reviews about non-powered ones have been mixed.

I guess I'm just surprised that someone at Dish doesn't officially say, the Hopper is designed for only one video signal output and WE (dish) will disable multiple outputs every evening to make sure we sell more hoppers. I've been with Dish 15 years and this is the first significant issue, where techs can't give me a straight answer.


----------



## charlesrshell

Oilspot said:


> Oh we'll, woke up this morning and new hopper component out was not functioning. So I'll either buy a single component cable or maybe an HDMI splitter.
> 
> Anyone have experience with an HDMI splitter? It looks like a would need a powered one (yea another ghost power drain for my house), since reviews about non-powered ones have been mixed.
> 
> I guess I'm just surprised that someone at Dish doesn't officially say, the Hopper is designed for only one video signal output and WE (dish) will disable multiple outputs every evening to make sure we sell more hoppers. I've been with Dish 15 years and this is the first significant issue, where techs can't give me a straight answer.


I do not use the component ports, but I do use the RCA composite (red, white, blue) ports with HDMI. HDMI goes to main TV and the RCA go a powered RCA 4 port outlet distribution panel. From the distribution panel I have RCA cables going to a VCR/DVD recorder, wireless headset, and to a powered RF modulator. Modulator output goes to the home distribution splitter. There has been no issue with HDMI and the Composite outputs working at the same time from the Hopper. If you wish I can try out my component ports for a test to see if they work. I will have some time this weekend.


----------



## gov

Oilspot said:


> . . . I've been with Dish 15 years and this is the first significant issue, where techs can't give me a straight answer.


:lol:

Oh man, stop it! You're killing me here!

:eek2:


----------



## P Smith

Oilspot said:


> Oh we'll, woke up this morning and new hopper component out was not functioning. So I'll either buy a single component cable or maybe an HDMI splitter.
> 
> Anyone have experience with an HDMI splitter? It looks like a would need a powered one (yea another ghost power drain for my house), since reviews about non-powered ones have been mixed.
> 
> I guess I'm just surprised that someone at Dish doesn't officially say, the Hopper is designed for only one video signal output and WE (dish) will disable multiple outputs every evening to make sure we sell more hoppers. I've been with Dish 15 years and this is the first significant issue, where techs can't give me a straight answer.


My Hopper still running OK on both HDMI and Component with S2.38.


----------



## charlesrshell

charlesrshell said:


> I do not use the component ports, but I do use the RCA composite (red, white, blue) ports with HDMI. HDMI goes to main TV and the RCA go a powered RCA 4 port outlet distribution panel. From the distribution panel I have RCA cables going to a VCR/DVD recorder, wireless headset, and to a powered RF modulator. Modulator output goes to the home distribution splitter. There has been no issue with HDMI and the Composite outputs working at the same time from the Hopper. If you wish I can try out my component ports for a test to see if they work. I will have some time this weekend.


I just connected component cables from my Hopper w/Sling to our TV in the Kitchen. The Hopper is still connected by HDMI to main TV and the RCA ports are still connected to the RF Distribution panel. Everything is working great. Will leave them connected for a couple of days.


----------



## fmcomputer

I use the RCA composite from a Joey to another TV.


----------



## Oilspot

I should have new cables tomorrow. I'm hoping it might have been an issue with the cables, as I had two set coupled together. It worked four at least a year or more with the 722, but I'm willing to try anything. I'll post an update after a day or two wit new cables.


----------



## scaesare

I just ran in to a related issue with this last night.

I have my Hopper driving my projector via HDMI. I also use the composite out to a small secondary monitor that I use for administration (setting timers, checking the guide, etc...) so I don't have to fire up the projector for just 5 minutes. I did this all the time on my 722.

Last night I was setting timers from the guide, and one refused to set. I got a message stating that my display was not HDCP (the content protection encryption HDMI uses), and thus the DVR would not record the event. 

Because my projector was not on, the Hopper had not detected an HDCP display. For a unit that has multiple output options, this seems like the wrong thing to do. The system should check during PLAYBACK, instead.

I suspect the same would happen with the component outputs, which also do not support HDCP.

-sc


----------



## LtMunst

scaesare said:


> I suspect the same would happen with the component outputs, which also do not support HDCP.
> 
> -sc


I am using component on my Hopper w/sling. I have never seen this message.


----------



## Jhon69

Oilspot said:


> If only they didn't charge $7/month per Joey, I would find a way to make it work.


My problem is I can see the difference between a Component hookup to my HDTVs compared to a HDMI hookup,so the $7. charge to me is worth $7. extra a month.


----------



## P Smith

Jhon69 said:


> My problem is I can see *the difference between a Component hookup to my HDTVs compared to a HDMI hookup*,so the $7. charge to me is worth $7. extra a month.


Most likely, it's your TV to blame.


----------



## bobukcat

P Smith said:


> Most likely, it's your TV to blame.


Yeah, no reason the HMDI output should look any better than the the component. I've used both outputs from two 622s for years and now I'm using both on 2 Hoppers. Both of them send the HDMI to a distant TV via HDMI or Cat5 adapters and the only problem I've ever had is not being able to watch an HDCP flagged program on the component connection without having the HDMI connected TV on.

One of the techs that came out to install the Hoppers did tell me that using both outputs degraded the signal because it split it. I ignored this because he clearly doesn't understand that it's completely separate hardware driving those two outputs.

To the O.P.: have you made sure you disabled all HDMI control options on the TV the Hopper is connected to and have you tried what others have suggested such as turning on the HDMI TV first to see if it has any impact on the Component outputs? I have to think it's something related to the HDMI handshake or control signals causing this.


----------



## P Smith

If will buy cheap HDCP compatible two way HDMI splitter (eBay has many of them), you'll have second TV HDMI connection and the H or 622 will be happy regardless is one or two on none TV turned ON. I did.


----------



## Oilspot

Jhon69;3194091 said:


> My problem is I can see the difference between a Component hookup to my HDTVs compared to a HDMI hookup,so the $7. charge to me is worth $7. extra a month.


My secondary TV is small, so I don't think I would notice. But I could be possible on a very large format, since component is limited to 1080i and HDMI can go to 1080p. But there are still only a few 1080p programs...


----------



## Oilspot

P Smith;3194252 said:


> If will buy cheap HDCP compatible two way HDMI splitter (eBay has many of them), you'll have second TV HDMI connection and the H or 622 will be happy regardless is one or two on none TV turned ON. I did.


This may be the next thing I try if the new component cables don't work. Thanks for the suggestion. Earlier reports on HDMI splitters we mixed.


----------



## P Smith

Oilspot said:


> My secondary TV is small, so I don't think I would notice. But I could be possible on a very large format, *since component is limited to 1080i* and HDMI can go to 1080p. But there are still only a few 1080p programs...


that would depend on chips in DVR and in TV ... to make such conclusion you must know both system very deep; adding: 1080p24 is providing by VOD, not by regular channels


----------



## RasputinAXP

P Smith said:


> Oilspot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My secondary TV is small, so I don't think I would notice. But I could be possible on a very large format, since component is limited to 1080i and HDMI can go to 1080p. But there are still only a few 1080p programs...
> 
> 
> 
> that would depend on chips in DVR and in TV ... to make such conclusion you must know both system very deep; adding: 1080p24 is providing by VOD, not by regular channels
Click to expand...

My Vizio and my Westinghouse both accept and display 1080p over component, though it's undocumented. I can set the Xbox 360 to 1080p over component though, and get it.


----------



## scaesare

LtMunst said:


> I am using component on my Hopper w/sling. I have never seen this message.


I only saw it for one movie I attempted to record. I assumed it was because the flag requiring encryption was set for that event.

I know that playback devices such as BluRay can refuse to play back (at least at full res) to displays that don't support HDCP... so I assume that the DVR's can as well...

-sc


----------



## bobukcat

scaesare said:


> I only saw it for one movie I attempted to record. I assumed it was because the flag requiring encryption was set for that event.
> 
> I know that playback devices such as BluRay can refuse to play back (at least at full res) to displays that don't support HDCP... so I assume that the DVR's can as well...
> 
> -sc


I have several movies that I recorded off of either Showtime or HBO during free previews that will only play when I have the HMDI connected TV on. If not it gives me the error message that my display isn't HDCP compatible, etc.


----------



## Oilspot

Okay, today was first morning with successful use of component cables, after an overnight. Could it be success? Maybe it was the other component cables? I'll post another update after a few more days... 

I really appreciate all the support from fellow members. Thank you.

I'm no expert for sure! The reason I posted about the 1080i on component is because that is what my TV said the source was, and a few cable articles said something similar. The HDMI TV says 1080p, so henceforth assumed article was reliable. Either way I'm happy with result. Just hope I don't get the error everyone is starting to discuss...


----------



## scaesare

bobukcat said:


> I have several movies that I recorded off of either Showtime or HBO during free previews that will only play when I have the HMDI connected TV on. If not it gives me the error message that my display isn't HDCP compatible, etc.


Ah, ok... so it sounds like programming with the HDCP flag set isn't uncommon.

I'd recommend that Dish implement a change so that the behavior is confined to what you experience: restrict content on PLAYBACK only. Restricting recording doesn't provide any additional protection value, and only makes life difficult for people who might use different displays at different times.

Thanks.

-sc


----------



## RasputinAXP

Oilspot;3194935 said:


> Okay, today was first morning with successful use of component cables, after an overnight. Could it be success? Maybe it was the other component cables? I'll post another update after a few more days...
> 
> I really appreciate all the support from fellow members. Thank you.
> 
> I'm no expert for sure! The reason I posted about the 1080i on component is because that is what my TV said the source was, and a few cable articles said something similar. The HDMI TV says 1080p, so henceforth assumed article was reliable. Either way I'm happy with result. Just hope I don't get the error everyone is starting to discuss...


That's because broadcast TV is only 1080i at its highest.


----------



## P Smith

Oilspot said:


> This may be the next thing I try if the new component cables don't work. Thanks for the suggestion. Earlier reports on HDMI splitters we mixed.


I'm using this one; working fine for H2k and pretty cheap


----------



## Oilspot

RasputinAXP;3195026 said:


> That's because broadcast TV is only 1080i at its highest.


Yeah, I mentioned that earlier and got nailed for it. What I was trying to say in my last post was the vizio TVs I have will identify the component input as 1080i on start up, and the HDMI from the same program as 1080p. I understand the component is an analog signal and the HDMI I'd digital, and both cables just transmit signals from one place to another...


----------



## lonerwulf

Is 7 dollars more for a Joey gonna real kill you??


----------

